# I would really appreciate some insight here.



## XJ6Jaguar1985 (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey guys,I have been taking Benefiber for the past week and 1/2 along with "Digesterol" which I have been taking for over a month now. My IBS symptoms have been greatly reduced while I've been on the Digesterol, but I've noticed something else since I've been taking Benefiber: I go #2 A LOT! I go about 3 times a day, however the stool is always formed. Is this normal? Has anyone else been THIS regular? Usually I'll have one big bowel movement daily followed by two more, which I've NEVER had! ...Thank you in advance!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Normal stool frequency ranges from three times a day to three times a week. So three times a day is not considered abnormal.Before IBS for awhile I was on metamucil 3X a day to reduce cholesterol (in addition to oat bran and the regular amount of fiber my diet has which is usually a pretty good amount) and I can attest that adding fiber supplements can increase the number of times you go a day with normal stool consistency.As long as the consistency is normal and it it working for you I'd keep going with it.K.


----------



## XJ6Jaguar1985 (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks Kathleen! This website is a godsend!


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

XJ6Jaguar1985 said:


> Hey guys,I have been taking Benefiber for the past week and 1/2 along with "Digesterol" which I have been taking for over a month now. My IBS symptoms have been greatly reduced while I've been on the Digesterol, but I've noticed something else since I've been taking Benefiber: I go #2 A LOT! I go about 3 times a day, however the stool is always formed. Is this normal? Has anyone else been THIS regular? Usually I'll have one big bowel movement daily followed by two more, which I've NEVER had! ...Thank you in advance!


3 x is definately normal - great to hear you found something that works for you. Thanks for the information.


----------

